# Goodbye Redhead



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

She has gone, possibly from natural causes. May she swim into the vast waters of Betta Heaven.

I am rather upset, she was my favorite!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm sorry. :[ I'm sure she's swimming in heavennow. <:]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Redhead


----------

